# SHWMAE going to court



## Hoofmoves (14 August 2014)

Hi, after many months of back and forth messages from the a over company, they are now taking me to court, even though they have £126 of my money and the 2 onsies I orders as they got returned as they sent the wrong sizes, and one fell apart and was found around my feild and around my horses legs after less than 12hrs use! I would like to know if anyone else went to court, and if they didn't but want to should we out a group case against them with all our evidence?! 
Thankyou


----------



## quirky (14 August 2014)

On what grounds are they taking you to court?


----------



## Fides (15 August 2014)

That's dreadful! Under what grounds?


----------



## Illusion100 (15 August 2014)

As above, why are they turning this into a legal issue?


----------



## mandwhy (15 August 2014)

Seems ridiculous, what are they trying to get out of you? A small amount of money to be going to court over?


----------



## *hic* (15 August 2014)

OP there are a couple of support groups on Facebook for people who are having / have had problems with Shwmae. It may be worth your joining them.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

According the the papers I relieved via email, it states they are taking me to court as I have not paid and I got refunded via PayPal - which I did via PayPal on the 19th June! But have not had a refund, PayPal are looking into at the moment. It's utter madness!


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

Sorry i did pay via PayPal 19th June , the day I ordered the onsies. Put in PayPal claim for refund 8th August- this is under investigation-NO refund has been issued yet.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			According the the papers I relieved via email, it states they are taking me to court as I have not paid and I got refunded via PayPal - which I did via PayPal on the 19th June! But have not had a refund, PayPal are looking into at the moment. It's utter madness!
		
Click to expand...

Emailed papers? Are the papers kosher? If its a CCJ, I would've thought that they would come through the post from the courts. Or are they just threateners from a 'solicitor'?


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

It's via moneyclaim.gov.uk according to that I will get papers thru my door, on the one I have it has no date or court address, so we shall see in going to ring them today with the court claim number in the form and see if it exists, she's trying to get a further £145 from me!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 August 2014)

Get all the evidence you can, copies of the auction page copies of the transaction - payments

 print out every email between you and this company
print out the Pay Pal transaction page with your summery and open the transaction page and print this out too 
 Take photos of the damaged item.  Judges like evidence- stick to the facts and keep the answers short and to the point  Never look at the claimant eye to eye and look straight ahead at the judge, this way they wont intimidate you and also never strike any words with the claimant no matter what they say to you.

 Have watched and seen loads of court cases, you learn a lot of the best ways to get through it.

You could counter claim for badly made items and the stress and danger this faulty item could have done to your horse, I mean he could have broken his legs if panicked and got caught in the hedge or fencing.

It may be worth going to a solicitor and getting their advice and show them all the evidence.  We had to do this before they were very helpful.

  good luck


----------



## Happy Hunter (15 August 2014)

Surely if you have all the evidence (Paypal transactions, bank statements, emails) etc. this is a bit of a 'non case'....
Sounds to me like the 'Solicitors' the same as Wonga or whoever it was used!! (i.e. fake designed to scare you)

Collate your evidence Hoofmoves, I am sure its not in their interest to pay Hundreds for a case, if they are only looking to claim £145!


----------



## noodle_ (15 August 2014)

and they stoop even lower,,,,,,


how are they even in business??


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (15 August 2014)

Get all your paperwork, emails, Paypal payments etc & the original advert for the item together & have it ready to present at court. Be accurate & to the point when you present it. From what appeared in the epic Shwmae thread & probably what you will have from them in email etc they will have hanged themselves. Any judge will see that the company is not acting properly & will rule against them. Having said that still get all your evidence together & be ready. It may be advantageous to contact Trading Standards as I believe numerous complaints about the company were sent to their offices all over the company. Good Luck & keep the forum informed.


----------



## ester (15 August 2014)

Given their history - invented tracking numbers etc I wouldn't put it past them for this to be one big invention.....


----------



## _GG_ (15 August 2014)

ester said:



			Given their history - invented tracking numbers etc I wouldn't put it past them for this to be one big invention.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Legal matters are not discussed or sent via email when there has been no previous contact. You getting an email from a .gov.uk address means nothing as there are websites that create fake emails like this. 

I would:-

Send a new email to the email address asking for a contact number. I would go off and do other things and check emails a couple of hours later. If it is a fake email, you will either have a send failure message or you will have a reply from the department giving you a contact number. 

Google that department and follow the links to the .gov.uk page and check the contact numbers. 

Call the number you get direct from the website and ask about the email you received. 

Follow the excellent advise already given on this thread.

Make no contact with Shwmae at all.

I really don't think you have anything to worry about and I do think you have a strong case against them, so be organised and take legal advice.


----------



## thatsmygirl (15 August 2014)

How this company are allowed to carry on trading is beyond me. They need stopping


----------



## jrp204 (15 August 2014)

http://www.justice.gov.uk/downloads/courts/mcol-quickstart-guide.pdf


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 August 2014)

jrp204 said:



http://www.justice.gov.uk/downloads/courts/mcol-quickstart-guide.pdf

Click to expand...

Not  quite sure of the relevance here, I assume these are for use after a court case has made a judgement and then no money has been received?


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (15 August 2014)

jrp204 said:



http://www.justice.gov.uk/downloads/courts/mcol-quickstart-guide.pdf

Click to expand...

Hmmm... interesting point at the beginning of that booklet 'prevented by the court from making claims because you are a vexatious litigant (someone who uses court cases to harass other people)'


----------



## x-di-x (15 August 2014)

It appears to be legit.... New way of small claims action.   Get yourself down to CAB straight away.  Print everything off. Paypal disputes. Communications with shwmae etc issue your response (with cab help) saying you fully refute giving reasons why sighting evidence avail etc... Also report to trading standards..... 

It appears from the website that you can counterclaim sighting faulty goods but I would suggest reading over it all with someone in the know.   Don't leave if I think you have 14 days to get back intouch with evidence or the court automatically rules in shwmae's favour. (We can't have that!)


----------



## Feival (15 August 2014)

That web address is real. I am going through a CCJ with a vet that is including me in a dispute with an ex boss, I have used that website to deal with the claim against me


----------



## _GG_ (15 August 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			That web address is real. I am going through a CCJ with a vet that is including me in a dispute with an ex boss, I have used that website to deal with the claim against me
		
Click to expand...

Never said the website/service wasn't real, just that emails can be faked that's all.


----------



## x-di-x (15 August 2014)

There is a contact number on the website..,. Phone them with the ref. asking if it's a real claim.....state the fact that the alleged claim you have received is from a company well known in producing fake information and threatening people..... Interesting to see what the outcome is


----------



## *hic* (15 August 2014)

OP  as I said before there are support groups on FB where there are a number of people who are dealing with Shwmae problems. YOu can get support from them, and advice as to what they've done and I suspect they'd be keen to hear of this latest move.


----------



## Snuffles (15 August 2014)

I thought the thread title meant  that the company was being  taken to court! After all the previous hoo hah and several posters intending to do so. Wonder if that ever happened


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 August 2014)

This is not the way the court works.  You can fill in a small claims this way BUT the court send all official documents through the post NOT by email.  

Shwmae are playing more games or you may get the official documents at a later date through the post.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the advise, I have also been on the Facebook group, I am more than happy to go to court as I have nothing to hide, I have done nothing wrong, she has not sold me the good I ordered, has continually lied to me about goods postage the items size, being soild, etc etc, it's been a nightmare, this company should not be running!! I think we should all take our evidence and go on mass to court again Shwmae and Jessica! I have ignored her and she messaged me again about 10mins ago, saying she dosnt want take me to court and I should agree with her about the items and that she is sending them to me! She's off her trolly!!!


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

The email I received come from Shwmae not a .gov email address! The email was sent from her with the documents as an attachment!


----------



## Snuffles (15 August 2014)

,,deleted  ..


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 August 2014)

Suggest you ring the CAB for advice.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

I have contacted them am awaiting a call back for an appointment


----------



## WelshD (15 August 2014)

My advice regarding small claims would be to get all of your evidence in order and supply it all to the court as soon as you get the papers asking you for it

Do NOT hold things back to pull out of the bag at the court, small claims is not like the TV where people spring surprise evidence. the judge will have read all of the evidence from both sides ahead of seeing you both in court and will ask any questions to clarify information and that's about it.  I lost a case because I didn't get things in to the court thinking that I could have 'my day in court' so simply lost because there was no defence filed. 

remember anyone can bring a small claims case even if their claims are unfounded, they are probably just trying to scare you out of the money


----------



## EstherYoung (15 August 2014)

A long time ago we were involved in a court case with a dodgy transporter. It went in our favour and the judge tore a strip off the transporter for wasting court time - apparently he'd done it before. It is bliddy stressful though.


----------



## quirky (15 August 2014)

If it does get as far as court, do make sure you attend. The judge will find against the party that doesn't attend.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

I will defiantly be at court!!


----------



## Snuffles (15 August 2014)

and definitely too !"  sorry couldn't  resist !


----------



## jrp204 (15 August 2014)

Bonkers2 said:



			Not  quite sure of the relevance here, I assume these are for use after a court case has made a judgement and then no money has been received?
		
Click to expand...

It is relevant, it proves it is a Government dept although this doesn't mean the email wasn't  fake. I thought it may be useful to see how the process works etc. 
How long does the defendant have to respond to my claim?
This has been taken from page 14.

"The court will send out a claim pack to each defendant once the claim has been issued and allows 5 calendar days from the date of issue for the service of the claim. Therefore the date of service is the 5th calendar day after issue. Please note, if you have served separate particulars of claim then this may affect the deemed date of service (as above).
The defendant has 14 calendar days from the date of service to file a response. If the last day for filing the response falls on a day that the court is not open (i.e. a weekend or public holiday), the court will allow the next full working day for a response. The defendant can extend the time to respond to 28 calendar days by filing an acknowledgment of service (AOS). You will be forwarded a copy and the Claim Overview section online will also be updated."

Has the OP had this?


----------



## southerncomfort (15 August 2014)

I would tell her not to contact you again until the court case is resolved and tell her you are taking legal advice on how to launch a counter claim against her.  Then totally ignore her.

What silly little girl she is!


----------



## _GG_ (15 August 2014)

Snuffles said:



			and definitely too !"  sorry couldn't  resist !
		
Click to expand...

That could have actually been meant in context


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

I rang moneyclaim.gov.uk today with the reference on the 'court papers' they had no record of that claim reff.........?!????! Said to call back Monday just incase it is taking a few days to process, I am awaiting a call back from citizen advice and have spent hours printing typing and gathering a load of evidence today! I have said she she wants to contact me it can be done via PayPal.... She continued to msg me via FB and I ignored her!


----------



## OldNag (15 August 2014)

OP If they really have issued Court proceedings then you will receive the forms in the post direct from the Court. 

It might be worth going on to the moneyclaim website... if there is a reference number on what they have emailed to you, you can check if it exists. 

If it is genuine then you will have 14 days to file your Defence. 

This company really is unbelievable isn't it!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			The email I received come from Shwmae not a .gov email address! The email was sent from her with the documents as an attachment!
		
Click to expand...

MMMmmm , tell you want now she's kindly shown you the website why don't you have a pop at her through the courts for your money back .
Stand your ground , and perhaps have a little push back .
CAB would advise you as would any solicitor on their free advise for half an hour scheme .


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

As above I have been on the website and rang them to confirm is the reference on the court papers Shwmae sent me via email were genuine, moneyclaim have to records for that claim number! 
So eathier is fake document Jessica Clarke sent to me, or moneyclaim said to call back Monday and ask again incase there is some delay on her claim against me going into the system, but they confirmed that I would receive papers by post of genuine.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

I am awaiting CAB to call me back about help, and also about helping to put in a complaint to trading standards, this now has to be done via CAB.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

If PayPal don't get my money refunded then I will put in a court claim against her! I'm shocked she has got away with it for so long!!!!


----------



## cobgoblin (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			! I have ignored her and she messaged me again about 10mins ago, saying she dosnt want take me to court and I should agree with her about the items and that she is sending them to me! She's off her trolly!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is a bit odd - has she just realised that she actually has the items you supposedly owe her for? If this package arrives I would keep the wrappings as hopefully it will have some form of date of delivery or tracking on it ,or better still open it in front of the CAB or some other reliable witness as this time it may contain the correct sizes and the trashed one may have been replaced.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			I am awaiting CAB to call me back about help, and also about helping to put in a complaint to trading standards, this now has to be done via CAB.
		
Click to expand...

Good and keep records of all this it's a bit like those pay day lenders who sent fake solicitors letters to people it's just not on .


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

I have stated to her many time now, 'I do want want the rugs back' as I don't anymore, the one that was used for less that 12hrs fell apart and was caught around the ponys legs and broken parts I found around the feild, theese are her summer fly onesies, they are not fit for purpose and have a Tini tiny piece of sowing elastic lightly sown down as a fillet string!!


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

Honest it's been like trying to have a debate with a child that's having a constant paddy, she changes her mind from one message to another, within the space of minutes, even she can't keep up with what she has said to me! She doesn't like the fact that I have refused to back down to her, when she said she was taking me to court, I replied that I was happy to go to court and if she needed my address again I can send it to her.


----------



## cobgoblin (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			Honest it's been like trying to have a debate with a child that's having a constant paddy, she changes her mind from one message to another, within the space of minutes, even she can't keep up with what she has said to me! She doesn't like the fact that I have refused to back down to her, when she said she was taking me to court, I replied that I was happy to go to court and if she needed my address again I can send it to her.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!

My point about the package was that she is returning the items to you AFTER she has put court action in motion, so it would be a good idea to have proof of the date it was sent.
Quite understand you don't want the items lol.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

Arhh I see! Good point!! X


----------



## Renvers (15 August 2014)

Snuffles said:



			I thought the thread title meant  that the company was being  taken to court! After all the previous hoo hah and several posters intending to do so. Wonder if that ever happened
		
Click to expand...

Me too, OP sorry to hear of this. Never had any experience of this type of thing but sounds like you are on top of things.

Good luck


----------



## *hic* (15 August 2014)

Oh my goodness. I just looked on their FB page and now it seems that first time customers can only pay by Bank Transfer. If you've ordered in the past six months you can pay by a safe method, otherwise you have to pay by a method where you have no way of stopping the payment if (when!) there is a problem. One can only hope first time buyers think very very carefully before committing their cash.

Hoofmoves, I would be very interested to hear what Moneyclaim have to say on Monday. I really hope you get a good outcome.


----------



## ester (15 August 2014)

I will be really surprised if this isn't all a fabrication given how she usually manages her company. I suspect someone ha pointed her in the direction of the website and she thinks if she puts the wind up a few people it might work... Is it still paypal disputed as they have not released funds to you?

Jemima I am surprised paypal is still happy for them to use them at all!


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

I know, I saw that too, so thankful I paid via PayPal and will hopefully have a chance of getting my back, I will keep you all informed, if by Monday moneyclaim have a claim under that reference then I will be putting in a counter claim against her!


----------



## *hic* (15 August 2014)

ester said:



			I will be really surprised if this isn't all a fabrication given how she usually manages her company. I suspect someone ha pointed her in the direction of the website and she thinks if she puts the wind up a few people it might work... Is it still paypal disputed as they have not released funds to you?

Jemima I am surprised paypal is still happy for them to use them at all!
		
Click to expand...

Actually I'm sure that PayPal had pulled their account some time ago, certainly the usual "you can't claim, the time is up" argument from PP didn't get trotted out when they heard which company it was. Looking closer they do say that "using PayPal can always cause delays" so I suspect that that method of payment would be strongly discouraged


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

It's all Jessica Clarke!! And via PayPal the name you pay is 2.checkout, not SHWMAE so I had to call PayPal again yesterday after recieving advise from the Facebook groups to call PayPal and alert them it's SHWMAE as PayPal were holding there money previously I was told, hence why Jeasica changed the PayPal name I can only presume, I have been back in contact with PayPal today to inform she is taking me to court for the payment for the rugs alough as PayPal can see she was paid for the rugs 19th June 2014-the day I ordered!!


----------



## *hic* (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			I know, I saw that too, so thankful I paid via PayPal and will hopefully have a chance of getting my back, I will keep you all informed, if by Monday moneyclaim have a claim under that reference then I will be putting in a counter claim against her!
		
Click to expand...

 If by Monday moneyclaim don't have a claim under that reference I'd suggest seeing where and how you can report her for fraud


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

It Will be fraud if they are fake documents she has sent me via email, And slander of my name by being on theese forms, as she is saying I have not paid her-which is untrue-I have and have proof of receipt of payment. 
If it goes to court I'm sure she will be laughed out of it!


----------



## _GG_ (15 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			It Will be fraud if they are fake documents she has sent me via email, And slander of my name by being on theese forms, as she is saying I have not paid her-which is untrue-I have and have proof of receipt of payment. 
If it goes to court I'm sure she will be laughed out of it!
		
Click to expand...


It is in writing, so it is libel, which can bring harsher penalties.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 August 2014)

I'd like to think no one would be that stupid, but I honestly think she might be! Hopefully this will be the final nail in her coffin!


----------



## YorksG (15 August 2014)

If the government department tell you on Monday that they have no record of this claim, then tell them that you wish to inform their legal department of this "company" and its misuse of the legal documents provided on the web site. I *think* it is use of a false instrument for financial gain, quite a serious offence.


----------



## _GG_ (15 August 2014)

YorksG said:



			If the government department tell you on Monday that they have no record of this claim, then tell them that you wish to inform their legal department of this "company" and its misuse of the legal documents provided on the web site. I *think* it is use of a false instrument for financial gain, quite a serious offence.
		
Click to expand...

It's extremely serious and one of the few things than can result in a custodial sentence in a first offence case iirc.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (15 August 2014)

OP, if your paypal account is funded via a credit card you can call the credit card company and do a chargeback to get your refund. I think its 6 months you have in which to do it.


----------



## Hoofmoves (15 August 2014)

Thank guys, really appreciate all your support and comments ideS about this situation! I shall keep you all informed as to what I am told on Monday from the moneyclaim.gov.uk! My PayPal is only connected to my debit card not credit.  But PayPal are aware of this company previously!


----------



## fawaz (16 August 2014)

If on Monday there is no record of the claim I would call the police and report her for fraud.... It is a criminal offence.


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 August 2014)

Ah, but she could have filled in the form, but not submitted it (as that costs money to submit).  So technically not done anything wrong, although the way it has been sent to OP is possibly a threatening manner.


----------



## jrp204 (16 August 2014)

But I think to get a reference number you have to submit your form and paid.


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 August 2014)

You couldn't make it up (well apparently she could!)


----------



## jrp204 (16 August 2014)

FfionWinnie said:



			You couldn't make it up (well apparently she could!)
		
Click to expand...

Scary isn't it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 August 2014)

Have you contacted trading standards??

 ty for your PM OP I will reply  to it soon


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

Trading standard complaints have to done via CAB now, I rang 3 CAB's yesterday I need to await a call back with an appointment date!


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			Trading standard complaints have to done via CAB now, I rang 3 CAB's yesterday I need to await a call back with an appointment date!
		
Click to expand...

Taken from the TS web.

Call the Citizens Advice consumer helpline on 03454 04 05 06*.* (Calls are typically charged at between 1p and 10.5p per minute depending on the time of day and telephone provider for landline customers, calls from mobiles may be considerably more.)

Citizens Advice consumer service provides free, confidential and impartial advice on consumer issues.  

You can also look and report on www.adviceguide.org.uk

This is the best route to take rather than local CAB.  They will start a report for you which will be filed with your local CAB and that of the county that Shwmae are trading from.


----------



## YorksG (16 August 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Ah, but she could have filled in the form, but not submitted it (as that costs money to submit).  So technically not done anything wrong, although the way it has been sent to OP is possibly a threatening manner.
		
Click to expand...

I would think that the claim would have to be lodged with the court, to get the referrance. I would also think if the document is signed and sent to a supposed debtor, that the person signing it will also be in contempt of court. ( I haven't looked at the web site, but would guess that it will be spelled out there) Signing legal documents is a serious business, not to be played games with.


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

OP needs to take this more seriously. Court is a not a place to enjoy yourself and laugh.


----------



## YorksG (16 August 2014)

AmandaMT said:



			OP needs to take this more seriously. Court is a not a place to enjoy yourself and laugh.
		
Click to expand...

I agree court is no laughing matter, but as yet the court has no record of thecomplaint, so it looks as if it is the company that thinks it's all a joke!


----------



## Penny Less (16 August 2014)

Didn't see where OP was laughing at the court


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

Very stupid if they do think it is a joke. What did OP do to get the reaction from them in the first place.


----------



## YorksG (16 August 2014)

AmandaMT said:



			Very stupid if they do think it is a joke. What did OP do to get the reaction from them in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that you search for old threads about this company on here, that should give you an idea.


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

On the papers she sent me via email it says she is taking me to court as I havnt paid she is trying to claim back £145 that's inc court cost. But I have the (PayPal receipt) company Shwmae have £126 of my money and the goods I ordered I have put a claim into PayPal for a refund (not yet refunded as being investigated right now) PayPal are fully aware of the company Shwmae as they have done this to many 100's of people, horse and hound published and artical on the company due to so much bad press.


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

To take you to court she must have a strategy. Does anyone else think there must be a reason she has taken you to court and not anyone else.


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

I don't know what this stragity could be as I have done nothing wrong. As I have said if she wants to take me to court (if the reference on papers she sent do get validated by the company on Monday as yesterday they were not registers with the company) then she can as it's a false claim, I have nothing to hide, have done nothing wrong, and as I and PayPal can confirm she has my payment, and via the 100's of messages she sent me states she still has my order (orderd in June) good did arrive July 4 weeks after I was told they would be delivered. They arrived as the wrong items, and one was wrong size, material was not going to last in a horse, one got taken straight back off horse, other was worn for less than 12hrs over night, it had fallen apart and pieces was found around my feild whist the rest was being dragged around by my ponys back legs, very unsafe, was lucky my pony was not injured. I sent all pics, agreed could return all items and the situation would be rectified with a 2 day turn around that was in the 28th July.  Then got told a further load of lies. So I requested refund that PayPal are dealing with, then then stalked my Facebook and sent me pictures of my own Facebook account. Harnessed me with message after message, told me to watch 'Judge Rider' to educate myself etc etc, all totally inappropriate, then she kept threatening to take me to court....for what reason???? I have all evidence prepared to out in a counter claim and witnesses that saw the rugs and many other people who have had similar problems with said company.


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

I have been told on the Shwmae customer support groups to be aware that Shwmae have people 'spying' on those groups. So if this is the case. I have no problem with anyone reading this thread (it is public after all) as it a truthful account.


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

'Strategy' could not resist. All sounds good OP keep us updated daily.


----------



## Dizzle (16 August 2014)

It sounds like she has filled in the court papers and sent them to you to scare you, rather than actually submitting them. This in itself I believe is an offence (I recently went on a fantastic short course run by a barrister on how to recover debts through the County Court and she mentioned that doing this can land you in trouble).

What she is trying to claim for you can easily show is untrue, I wonder if it would be worth getting BHS Gold Membership in order to gain access to their legal team.

If she does actually file a claim against you, submit a counter claim. 


But at the end of the day:



			ARGUING WITH RETARDS it's like playing chess with a pigeon; no matter how good you are at chess the pigeon is just going to knock over the pieces, crap on the board and strut around like it's victorious. -Anon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ribbons (16 August 2014)

I know nothing about this company other than the threads I've read on here, but isn't the little madam a member here herself ?
Is it wise for the OP be revealing all her evidence and details of her intentions for this person to read.


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

Dizzle I very much like your 'but at the end of the day'.....


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

Ribbons I am sure she has already read this, and probably commented, I haven't put anything on here that she dose not already know. PayPal informed her  of the claim as they do, as she said she would refund me because of this as 'SHWMAE do not deal with PayPal complaints, they refund and do not send out the goods' I said I have independent whiteness that saw the rugs being tried on/taken off the horses etc, she knows I have not had a refund. I already told her I feel the rugs are unfit for purpose, and that I feel the company has acted inappropriately because of XYZ listed above (and much more!) I wish I knew how to attach a picture on here from my mobile.


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

Photobucket or attach the picture. Ribbons is right you should not be sharing the evidence.


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

AmandaMT, can I ask why u feel I should not share what I have?


----------



## Capriole (16 August 2014)

Because it's not advised to share details of ongoing court cases, which this might now be.  It's not amandamt being funny about it, it's good advice.


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

We all want the same outcome that this child nails her coffin. I have been going through her page with a fine tooth comb and business wise everything appears to be going well. Then a crack in the wall being you surfaces and I ask myself would she of done this lightly? Are you part of some bigger plan along with saying she is going quiet on her company. Out foxing the fox can be difficult if you play all of the cards early.


----------



## cptrayes (16 August 2014)

AmandaMT said:



			To take you to court she must have a strategy. Does anyone else think there must be a reason she has taken you to court and not anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Errrrrrr. You've missed all the stuff on Facebook and threads on this and other forums about the company and its owner, haven't you?

Strategy


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

Yes you are correct there is many threads on H&H forums about this company. And also pages/groups on Facebook, after a brief description on my situation with the company I was originally asking if the company had/threatened to take anyone else to court, or if anyone else has taken then then court etc....
I know there are many many many people that have had 'problems' with this company as you have all said you only have to google the company name. If only I had done that before I ordered and handed over monies, I would be here now!


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

AmandaMT said:



			We all want the same outcome that this child nails her coffin. I have been going through her page with a fine tooth comb and business wise everything appears to be going well. Then a crack in the wall being you surfaces and I ask myself would she of done this lightly? Are you part of some bigger plan along with saying she is going quiet on her company. Out foxing the fox can be difficult if you play all of the cards early.
		
Click to expand...

I can see what you are saying about play all my cards, but I have only said what she already knows. I feel like you are asking me to justify myself, I do not need to do that, I have given her no reason to say/email me papers that she is taking me to court, and if we do go then I am sure this will be proved there. 
If you look on the various other forum threads even just on H&H you will find many other unhappy customers from This company as I did before I asked my original question.


----------



## ester (16 August 2014)

AmandaMT said:



			We all want the same outcome that this child nails her coffin. I have been going through her page with a fine tooth comb and business wise everything appears to be going well.
		
Click to expand...

That is because they themselves go through their pages with a fine toothed comb and anything remotely questioning removed immediately and the person banned....


----------



## Hoofmoves (16 August 2014)

Thankyou for confirming yourself that the company does that ester!


----------



## AmandaMT (16 August 2014)

She must have a sad life. Hoofmoves get all of your evidence and get this women finally strung up for all the wrong she has done.


----------



## *hic* (19 August 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/480126765465371/permalink/503042546507126/

The above link may be of some interest. Shwmae were taken to court, lost the case and have not paid the monies due by 15 August. Hopefully their customer will manage eventually to get back the money a court has ruled that she is owed.


----------



## Gloi (19 August 2014)

jemima*askin said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/480126765465371/permalink/503042546507126/

The above link may be of some interest. Shwmae were taken to court, lost the case and have not paid the monies due by 15 August. Hopefully their customer will manage eventually to get back the money a court has ruled that she is owed.
		
Click to expand...

Just to say that this happened to me with a different company (not horsey) and when it does you can pay a little more and they will send the bailiffs after the person to try and recover the money. They did this with my claim and I got my money back and all the costs, so if anyone else is in this situation don't give up if they don't pay up.


----------



## _GG_ (19 August 2014)

Any luck with finding out how genuine it is OP?


----------



## Hoofmoves (19 August 2014)

Hi, yes I called the court yesterday, claim is genuine, still awaiting the paperwork.... .. Spoke to the lady today who posted on FB about her court experience it's taken her a year to go thru the courts!


----------



## _GG_ (19 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			Hi, yes I called the court yesterday, claim is genuine, still awaiting the paperwork.... .. Spoke to the lady today who posted on FB about her court experience it's taken her a year to go thru the courts!
		
Click to expand...

Well then she's a very silly young lady indeed. Stick with it and hopefully she will be shut down completely.


----------



## Penny Less (19 August 2014)

Surely it will cost the company more than they say they are owed? Unless of course they think they will win.


----------



## Hoofmoves (19 August 2014)

It's so silly, as there taking me to court saying I haven't paid... But I have, I paid on 19th June, I have the PayPal reciept..!! I have had NO refund!


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 August 2014)

OP, just wait and make a start at correlating all your evidence into a document that tells the whole story in a logical way.  No flannel, just facts set out so it easy for the judge to understand.  Did Shwmae send you any formal letters requesting payment?  Prior to taking you to court they need to show that they have made every effort to resolve the issue.

Shwmae defended the case I brought against them and turned up for the hearing but then had it adjourned as they said that they had further evidence that they had not submitted to the court as they were not aware that they should do so.  Jessica Clarkes Granddad, Mr Edward Clarke was 'representing' Shwmae and Anne Brown was there as well although she did not really speak.  Anyway they did not submit any further evidence which was of no surprise to me and they failed to turn up for the hearing on 1st August.  Again no surprises there.  

Next step will be bailiffs as they have not paid me any of the monies the judge awarded.

I just hope that all the other people with outstanding CCJs continue to pursue Shwmae.


----------



## ester (19 August 2014)

What a pita, I guess they hope that people will just back down and pay (or again!) rather than go through the hassle and stress of having to take it to court.


----------



## Hoofmoves (19 August 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			OP, just wait and make a start at correlating all your evidence into a document that tells the whole story in a logical way.  No flannel, just facts set out so it easy for the judge to understand.  Did Shwmae send you any formal letters requesting payment?  Prior to taking you to court they need to show that they have made every effort to resolve the issue.

Shwmae defended the case I brought against them and turned up for the hearing but then had it adjourned as they said that they had further evidence that they had not submitted to the court as they were not aware that they should do so.  Jessica Clarkes Granddad, Mr Edward Clarke was 'representing' Shwmae and Anne Brown was there as well although she did not really speak.  Anyway they did not submit any further evidence which was of no surprise to me and they failed to turn up for the hearing on 1st August.  Again no surprises there.  

Next step will be bailiffs as they have not paid me any of the monies the judge awarded.

I just hope that all the other people with outstanding CCJs continue to pursue Shwmae.
		
Click to expand...

If you are not the same person that put about there court case on FB today, you are the second person I have thankfully heard from that's been to court with Themis company,  no she hasn't requested a payment from me again as I have already paid,...seems utter madness! 
I feel It's all because I asked PayPal for a  refund, which is being looked into as we speak


----------



## diamonddogs (20 August 2014)

Wish someone would taker her on Judge Rinder!

http://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep16week36/judge-rinder


----------



## Tern (20 August 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			Wish someone would taker her on Judge Rinder!

http://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep16week36/judge-rinder

Click to expand...

They can't deal with cases that are currently or have been in court so unfortunately Shwmae are not illegible to go onto the show. :/


----------



## Hoofmoves (20 August 2014)

That's so funny you say that!! As she said I should watch judge Rinder to educate myself!! Pmsl &#128514;


----------



## fatpiggy (20 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			That's so funny you say that!! As she said I should watch judge Rinder to educate myself!! Pmsl &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

You'd think she would be too busy running her business to watch any TV at all, let alone that sort of mindless rubbish.  I have friends who work for themselves and they are doing 14+ hour days.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			That's so funny you say that!! As she said I should watch judge Rinder to educate myself!! Pmsl &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

She didn't !!!!! You really could not make it up , good luck with everything .


----------



## LadyRascasse (22 August 2014)

This popped up in my facebook feed so might be of use to you 




			FYI ... I took Shwmae Products Ltd through the Small Claims Court.
The judgment went in my favour even though Shwmae defended the case.
In brief, the product they sent me was not fit for purpose. Even though Shwmae initially agreed to make alterations to the rug they later decided that they would not alter it and sent some other damaged tat back to me. The company director has consistently lied to me and been abusive. She is generally a particularly unpleasant person and so is her side kick the other company director.
The court ordered the company to pay me all outstanding costs and debts by 15th August 2014, the total now exceeds £300. It would have been a lot cheaper for Shwmae to have resolved the issue straight away instead of being abusive to me, the customer!
Thinking they are above the law Shwmae have not paid the monies owed, no surprise there. So the next step will be to call in the bailiffs, thus adding even more costs to the amount that Shwmae owe me.
Will this silly immature little girl ever learn. I wont back off, I wont keep quiet, I wont give in to threats from her, I will continue to pursue this matter until they finally refund me and the longer it goes on the more it is going to cost her.
So be warned ... Shwmae Products Ltd, Shwmae Horsewear or any of the other names that they trade under, they are not a company that I would recommend to anyone
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyRascasse (22 August 2014)

And this is all the replies 




			-Very well done you. You deserve a hefty pat on the back. This company and rather unlikeable "Company Director" seriously needed taking to task. I dread to think just how many people were ripped off - either by being provided with shoddy goods or in the main I think, by not receiving any goods at all!!. Please keep us posted - I for one would be very interested to hear if she pays up or not.

-I sincerely hope they learn their lesson and pay you all monies owed plus a public apology

-I remember seeing a thing about this company a year or two ago. Awful company and I've seen replies they sent to customers. Totally disgusting x

-Well done, and I hope when other cases get to court that the Judge will be made aware that there is a definite pattern. 

-I followed the whole horse & hound thread and horse gossip threads all the way though until they were removed and this company I a JOKE and karma will catch up with them!

-ooooo I enquired about rugs from them last year, thank goodness there response was such a shambles that I never purchased from them! Good on you for seeing it through.

-Ha! Nice one! She rang me about a horse we had for sale and was extremely rude over the phone telling me it was far too expensive. (cheeky wench). Vowed not to buy a thing off her. Glad I didn't now!!! Well done with your court case x

-I nearly bought a hood of them the other day, wS a bright pink one reduced to £20 looked too good a bargain!!

-I think the court case, which they defended, just shows that they couldn't be honest if their lives depended on it. Their defence was a pack of lies and utter dribble.

-Oo ***** me too. Send in the sheriffs I say x

-Did you see the latest HHO thread - gone now? Apparently THEY are threatening to take a CUSTOMER to court!

-Always Google. Google is your friend!

-There used to be a Facebook page, had all their tatty products on that people had complaint about. Something like 'shawme products-do not buy'

-There is a page called Shwmae Products Blocked Customer Support for anyone who needs help

-Yes ***** I saw the H&H, if Shwmae take the customer to court they will be sent away with a flea in their ear, its almost laughbale


-I've also had lots of abuse from them I was supposed to have a onesie made as a supreme prize after messaging twice they started to use violent messages and rude language, hope this company gets shut down before they upset more people!!!

- ***** - you need to copy your original post onto The SP BCS Page.

-I was severely let down by them and then they tried taking more money out of my bank!!!!!

-They said they would change and guess what they have not

-Dont under any circumstances pay them by bank transfer!! They no longer have a pay pal account, and that is the only way you can stand any chance of getting your money back

-I was stupid enough to pay by bank transfer. Still nothing delivered from months ago x

-Good for you, they tried to fob me off with a "made to measure" onesie that was completely the wrong size and took weeks and weeks to come. Fortunately I paid with Paypal and did get my money back in the end. A completely unprofessional company. They no longer take Paypal, bank transfer only - that should ring alarm bells for people if nothing else does.

-Well done you!! They have the WORST reputation, I found out to my cost too, luckily for very little in monetary cost.

- ****** what is the SpBCS page? Feel free to share my post on there or anywhere else. Spread the word as far as possible for me!!

-They no longer use paypal so customers have no protection or come back

-Bet this company doesn't pay there taxes either

-***** is this who still owes you? xx

-I had the worst experience with these children, they are liars, fobbed me off for weeks, blamed couriers, then I was unreasonable because they had a horse PTS. I would never use these cowboys again. Use Dreamchaser every time even over Snuggy Hugs.

-We ordered some things from them a year or so ago - truly rubbish. Took forever to get to us, the quality was completely rubbish and they were damn right rude! Never again will I use them or recommend them and I'm truly shocked they are still able to trade!

-Luckily never heard of them?

-Just to look at the pictures of the kind of quality (?) this company produces would stop me purchasing anything from them - the terms 'Cheap and cheerful' 'You get what you pay for' and

-This company is still on Facebook

-oops, pressed return there . . . . would rather pay for a well researched, well made and honest supplier - and be happier to pay a little more for a product that says what it does on the label . . . . . LIVELHOODS all the way!!

-or even Livelyhoods all the way!! Sorry for the miss spelling. . . . . .But love your products . . .

-I ordered turnout socks from them 'next day delivery' they blamed getting lost with couriers, after 2 weeks they turned up have to say good quality, good fit and still using then a year later, after all the bad press think I was lucky!!

-Was going to order from them so relieved now I've seen this post and I won't be bothering x

-They conned me 150 pound Aswell but I got my money back after a month

-Are there any other companies that do something like there onesie? I have a coloured and I was thinking of of getting one( glad I didn't) I can't keep hock boots on her and she's always leaving me plenty of work to do the morning of a show.

-I have to say the first product I bought was fab, the next few were not so. They arrived very late, didn't fit, asked if they would alter and fit zip. Took 6 months to return, blamed courier. When they did arrive had been altered but no zip added and still don't fit! Nearly £400 down the drain!!!!

- I cannot see how a fleece onsie or anything else fleecy can keep a horse totally clean. Surely, if they lie down in poo or a pee, then it is obviously going to soak through the fleece onto their coat. Someone please correct me if I am looking at this from the wrong angle.

-It wasn't a fleece/lycra one I was after they did a turnout one it was that kinda thing but I know exactly what you mean x

-I no they have a bad rep I found out after I ordered, but I got my onsie within 2 days and I think it's great. Maybe I'm just lucky? Hope you get it sorted

-I have always wanted one of their onesies, but now I've seen this I think I'll wait until Horzehoods have released theirs & get from them! will probably be a fraction of the price too, hope your issues are resolved & she bucks her ideas up xx

-I too got conned by them but with a horse and I have never forgiven myself. I let them have a youngster of mine for a "home for life". I got the hard luck stories about no money and their last horse PTS, and I naively bought the story. Suffice to say I have found it impossible to find out what happened to the pony. Every time I did speak to her it was a different story! 

-Horsewear do onesies and are on sale x

-I'm having the same issues. Going through courts. Taken over a year so far, with costs going up and up. Shwmae products can not be trusted.

-Horsewear very good professional and excellent quality

-do have there website address as I can't seem to find it x

-My friend had the same problem with them after ordering for presents for her children for christmas, they did not deliver, lied to her,then would not reply to emails and blocked her, i then tried to make contact with them and they then did the same to me. She was lucky to get her money back after a long winded process. There is now a group on here called shwmae products blocked customer support for those needing help to get their money back. 
***** show your mum xxx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hoofmoves (22 August 2014)

Lady, thankyou for posting all the above! Nice to know your not the only one being dragged they the courts, for no reason!! Couldn't tell me what Facebook page/group that was on? Be handy for me to print off and off take with me backing the case in not the only unhappy customer as that was she kept telling me, I know that's untrue! Thanks guys! X


----------



## LadyRascasse (22 August 2014)

Its on this page- https://www.facebook.com/groups/equifest/ currently about 10 posts down


----------



## Frumpoon (22 August 2014)

Yes she's trying to sell under her own name on facebook on the equifest and various other pages.


----------



## Emma_H (22 August 2014)

Curious.... (from that post)

 "Paying:-
We don't do PayPal, we do bank transfer with contract/invoice.
Information needed will be. Delivery address, possible number if you aren't in for delivery and we will also need an email to send the invoice to." 

Can you get banned from Paypal?


----------



## _GG_ (22 August 2014)

Emma_H said:



			Curious.... (from that post)

 "Paying:-
We don't do PayPal, we do bank transfer with contract/invoice.
Information needed will be. Delivery address, possible number if you aren't in for delivery and we will also need an email to send the invoice to." 

Can you get banned from Paypal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes...and I think she has been previously. 

I would never, ever pay by bank transfer for anything like this. I only use bank transfers for people I know personally.


----------



## Capriole (22 August 2014)

Hoofmoves said:



			Lady, thankyou for posting all the above! Nice to know your not the only one being dragged they the courts, for no reason!! Couldn't tell me what Facebook page/group that was on? Be handy for me to print off and off take with me backing the case in not the only unhappy customer as that was she kept telling me, I know that's untrue! Thanks guys! X
		
Click to expand...

Has she told you you're the only unhappy customer in writing?  Obviously you will be printing off all of your communications with this 'company', but you should also print off all the threads you can find too, with contributions from unhappy customers, to show that it is a blatant untruth.  Plenty of unhappy customers on Facebook groups also,  that I am sure would back you up. (Also note that some threads have been deleted due to threats from shwmae, but they will still exist, I know for certain things have been deleted on here and on trotonline, and possibly on horse gossip).


----------



## MagicMelon (22 August 2014)

Don't think I'll be ordering from Shmwae then...!  I don't think I would with such a bizarre company name and at those prices for glorified horse pyjamas!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 August 2014)

Bizarre company name? LOL - it's Welsh for hi/hello. Although I don't see the attraction of their products.


----------



## Hoofmoves (22 August 2014)

I got fully refunded from PayPal today, Whoop &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;!!! 

Please remember everyone who thinks there outside their claim time with PayPal I rang PayPal and said what the company name  was (as they had a different name on the PayPal payment account) and they then put the claim in for me, and after they gathererd evidence and statements from both sides, the claim went in my favour, so do try, I have seen so many people who hadn't claimed back, but do it!! You have the right too! &#128077;&#128515; x


----------



## Hoofmoves (22 August 2014)

Thanks again for everyone's support and advice, yes I'm sure she did say it in writing-I shall re look again over the 49 printed out pages of our communications to 100% confirm (and someone said it on here too,....coincident???...hummm) and  not only to me but to a friend who is being refused a refund by this company too, I have printed off all out communications and all the the threads and Facebook too, 
Thanks again everyone &#128522;


----------



## mulledwhine (22 August 2014)

I have heard nothing but bad about this ' company ' show them all these comments and then sit back and relax x


----------



## JFTDWS (22 August 2014)

Good for you, OP.


----------



## ester (22 August 2014)

Paypal return times (120 days now I think) have also been extended since shwmae first turned up on here, I thought it might well cause them some issues.

eta it's 180 days from payment...


----------



## Hoofmoves (22 August 2014)

Now she's messaging me again!!! I think this will have to be reported as harresment! &#128548;


----------



## Capriole (22 August 2014)

Personally I'd leave her to it, let her message you. Don't respond at all, just ignore it.  Then print it all out.


----------



## Hoofmoves (22 August 2014)

I haven't responded, it's all printed out, I asked her many times before to stop messaging me. 
It's now reported to the police as harassment with her name and address! I've had enough!


----------



## miss_c (23 August 2014)

Some of her replies on that FB thread are unbelievable!


----------



## ribbons (23 August 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, I've never bought a thing online and have no idea how PayPal works, but I'm wondering,
seller sells something to buyer. payment through PayPal. I'm assuming buyer pays PayPal immediately. When does PayPal give money to seller. Do they have to wait 120/180 days. If not, and there is a problem and PayPal returns buyer their money, how do they get it back from seller, (like getting milk from a bull in this case) Or does the seller have to wait 180 days for their money.


----------



## conniegirl (23 August 2014)

ribbons- your paypal is linked directly to a bank account if you recieve money. You get the money into your paypal account immediatly, but if there is a problem and you dont have enough in your paypal account to cover it they will withdraw the money directly from your bank account.


----------



## ester (23 August 2014)

paypal gives money to the seller immediately. 

If you want to put in a claim for a refund you have 180 days to do it. Paypal would get it back from the seller through their paypal account. If the seller no longer has one I imagine paypal take the hit.

conniegirl my paypal is most definitely not linked directly to my bank account!!


----------



## Hoofmoves (23 August 2014)

miss_c said:



			Some of her replies on that FB thread are unbelievable!
		
Click to expand...

As I've blocked her to stop her harassing me with messages, so I can't see her replys on the equifest thread but I can imagen!


----------



## AmandaMT (23 August 2014)

I have just caught up and have to say I am astonished at how this has progressed. OP have you served your evidence?


----------



## Capriole (23 August 2014)

Bad move blocking her  IMO.  Much better to just ignore her  leave her to it, and let her dig a bigger hole for herself.  Give someone enough rope to hang themselves, and all that jazz...


----------



## Hoofmoves (23 August 2014)

Police advise to block her, They have all her details, I already have now 50 pages printed out of messages and it's stated on them I have repeatedly asked her to stop messaging me, there enough evidence there for harassment case any how. So makes no differance now.


----------



## Penny Less (23 August 2014)

Well done Hoofmoves, lets hope that she gets her well deserved come uppance this time.


----------



## Corner Mad House (27 August 2014)

OP have you spoken with CAB yet?


----------



## fatpiggy (27 August 2014)

Faracat said:



			Bizarre company name? LOL - it's Welsh for hi/hello. Although I don't see the attraction of their products.
		
Click to expand...


Only a Welsh speaker would know that though (or how to pronounce it even)!  Says my 50% Welsh blood!


----------



## ester (27 August 2014)

Really? I reckon Gavin and Stacey (alec on radio one used to say it a fair bit too!) might have helped that! I know I used to live reasonably close to wales (somerset) but an definitely not a welsh speaker but I definitely know what Shwmae means. It does make less sense if they were claiming they were in kent though...


----------



## fatpiggy (27 August 2014)

ester said:



			Really? I reckon Gavin and Stacey (alec on radio one used to say it a fair bit too!) might have helped that! I know I used to live reasonably close to wales (somerset) but an definitely not a welsh speaker but I definitely know what Shwmae means. It does make less sense if they were claiming they were in kent though...
		
Click to expand...


Never watched it I'm afraid and haven't listened to radio 1 for 35 years - sorry!


----------



## Capriole (27 August 2014)

I would think most people who've kept up with the trainwreck threads about this so called company would know the translation of shwmae as well, thankyou hho for being so educational


----------



## Red-1 (27 August 2014)

Do I need to go onto another thread to find out how to pronounce it?


----------



## ester (27 August 2014)

shh- my


----------



## Red-1 (27 August 2014)

ester said:



			shh- my
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah, would not have guessed that, thank you.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 August 2014)

ester said:



			shh- my
		
Click to expand...

Gosh I thought it was shyte-my )


----------



## minkara (27 November 2014)

Horse magazine



Has anyone been the victim of a horse-related scam, or narrowly avoided being scammed? It could be a problem encountered when buying or selling goods via Facebook, for example. If you'd be happy to speak to Horse magazine about your experience (you wouldn't have to be named), please email our freelance writer Charlotte on charlotte@herdesk.org.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (11 March 2016)

Just curious if everyone ever got their money back from this company??? They caused quite a stir.


----------

